# any way to stop this?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont think there is a way, but is there any way to stop a dog from marking everything. I try do go for a run wiht my 1 yr old choc lab and he marks 75% of trees and fences we run by, making it hard to run with him. I know it is natural, just wondering if there is any way to stop it, short of having him nuetered. Will he continue to mark everything, or is he just in a " stage" where he discovered the art of marking?
Thanks :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Allow the dog to relieve himself before you start running.

Then, use a leash w/pinch collar or an e collar. Just as he is starting to mark, or scenting to mark, give him a firm "no" and make correction when he wants to mark.

This will take time and preserverence on your part! You may never fully stop him from marking, but the more you don't allow him to mark, the less often he will try to mark.

Eventually you'll be able to lose the collar and give him a "no" once in a while.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks, that is what i have been doing i guess ill keep doing it thanks agiain


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If he's a collar dog, you can also give him a little bump when he does it. As soon as he stops and starts to lift the leg, yell NO! HERE! and give him a bump.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

is he neutered?
deano


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I do both as suggested with the pinch collar or e-collar and it has stopped it.


----------

